# CoffeeChap's Bosco and Eureka!



## tcr4x4

As promised, a couple of videos of Dave's Bosco.

Watch in HD for the full experience!!


----------



## bubbajvegas

wow,what a set up


----------



## 4085

Hey, that Bosco produces a crap looking shot, full of air bubbles. You need to practice more Dave........LOL


----------



## BillyHoyle

That just looks amazing!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Brilliant videos. Bosco's cup warming feature is a hoot. A espresso machine with its own inbuilt steam room facility.


----------



## thomss

Great stuff love that set up


----------



## coffeechap

I know all the gear no idea!


----------



## tcr4x4

Some photos too

  
​
Espresso at Dave's by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  
​
Espresso at Dave's by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  
​
Espresso at Dave's by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  
​
Espresso at Dave's by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## tcr4x4

​
Espresso at Dave's by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  
​
Espresso at Dave's by TCR4x4, on Flickr

  
​
Espresso at Dave's by TCR4x4, on Flickr


----------



## tcr4x4

Some more here too, lots more to come!

http://flic.kr/s/aHsjE5z1yH


----------



## coffeechap

Once again cheers tom


----------



## dwalsh1

Beautiful machine Dave.


----------



## iroko

Fantastic


----------



## Big Tony

Looks awesome Dave... Well done to both of you. Maybe stick this in the video thread?


----------



## origmarm

tcr4x4 said:


> ​
> Espresso at Dave's by TCR4x4, on Flickr


Great pictures!

Looking at the one above pic in particular, what kind of basket are you using that it fits with such a gap to the bottom of the portafilter?? I've tried a similar porta with a 17g VST and snug was putting it mildly


----------



## Callum_T

Nice set of photos there tcr4x4, and Daves coffee dungeon looks just as unreal as I had imagined


----------



## tcr4x4

Scary thing is, that's not even a third of the gear he has!! Litterally machines and grinders everywhere!!

Some might say he has a problem, others say he just loves his coffee!


----------



## coffeechap

tcr4x4 said:


> Scary thing is, that's not even a third of the gear he has!! Litterally machines and grinders everywhere!!
> 
> Some might say he has a problem, others say he just loves his coffee!


 Some might say he has a plan!!!!!!!


----------



## jimrobo

wowsers thats awesome!!! anymore machines on your hit list??? can we come and play in your coffee room!!!


----------



## coffeechap

If you get down to the grind off then you can certainly play with the Bosco.


----------



## jimrobo

hmmm the problem is I usually work on saturday afternoons. I might see if ronsil is going......He lives by me.


----------



## coffeechap

Where abouts are you as I am coordinating lifts and stuff?


----------



## jimrobo

altrincham, south manchester


----------



## bronc

coffeechap said:


> Where abouts are you as I am coordinating lifts and stuff?


Can you arrange somebody to pick me up from Bulgaria?


----------



## coffeechap

We could o a video link


----------



## bronc

Now that would be great - live streaming from the event! Awesome!


----------



## glevum

Isnt it great when all you hear is the pour....no noisy pumps etc....did that shot taste a little sour?


----------



## coffeechap

Nope smoother than a babies bottom


----------



## coffeechap

going to miss my beautiful bosco when NME takes it away!!!


----------



## bubbajvegas

looking forward to my beautiful bosco when i steal it from FSF ;-)


----------



## rmcgandara

wow nice interchange of machines! bubbajVegas are you selling your grinder 55ROD? or is it sold already?

Coffeechap what is that you are getting?


----------



## bubbajvegas

yeah,the 55 will be at the grind off


----------



## glevum

Bubba..was the rr55 a big improvement over the mignon you had?


----------



## bubbajvegas

glevum said:


> Bubba..was the rr55 a big improvement over the mignon you had?


haha,not even in the same state,never mind ball park mate,could never "put up" with a non commercial grinder again,the brasilia is the only sub £1000 new price grinder i would consider for my needs e.g doserless that works,fantastic quality of grind,ease of use(press a button and 5.5 secs later you have a perfect mound in the PF),

it had to be a special grinder for me to part with it,which i believe the mythos is


----------



## glevum

bubbajvegas said:


> haha,not even in the same state,never mind ball park mate,could never "put up" with a non commercial grinder again,the brasilia is the only sub £1000 new price grinder i would consider for my needs e.g doserless that works,fantastic quality of grind,ease of use(press a button and 5.5 secs later you have a perfect mound in the PF),
> 
> it had to be a special grinder for me to part with it,which i believe the mythos is


Thanks Bubba. Definitely going to get one of these. But like Shrink with his M80e, i will have to go abroad to get one! though they are a hell of a lot cheaper than the old UK suppliers.


----------



## nekromantik

Wow! Amazing set up!

Love the grinder.


----------



## bubbajvegas

glevum said:


> Thanks Bubba. Definitely going to get one of these. But like Shrink with his M80e, i will have to go abroad to get one! though they are a hell of a lot cheaper than the old UK suppliers.


What's the cheapest you've seen them new?

To be honest for the price of a new one you might be able to get a Titan grinder 2nd hand


----------



## glevum

Nice shiny black one...https://www.kaffee-fragasso.de/onlineshop/product_info.php/info/p296_Brasilia-RR-55-OD-Direktmahler.html £512

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160768389327?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649 £535

Certainly beats the £900 we saw them on sites over here.....very cheap delivery as well coming from Germany


----------



## bubbajvegas

Certainly does,still more than I'd like to pay for that grinder tho but that's the premium when buying new I suppose


----------



## painty

glevum said:


> Certainly beats the £900 we saw them on sites over here.....very cheap delivery as well coming from Germany


That was what I found when buying a Mazzer - even with delivery, the one I got imported from Germany was still less than half the price Mulmar were asking at the time.


----------



## coffeechap

Painty where did you source the mazzer as mil mar have been quite competitive recently


----------



## dwalsh1

I'd like to know where you sourced this half price Mazzer as well. I've ordered a Major from Mulmar finished in polished aluminium for £720. Your saying I could of got it for £360?


----------



## painty

I should have made clear this was in 2003. Mulmar's price for a doser Mini was well over £ 500, so instead I paid € 363 delivered, from a company called Eis-Fassbender. Not sure if they are still in business as I couldn't find them with a brief google. There are far more players now so perhaps Mulmar have cut their margins accordingly..


----------



## glevum

A very good deal, the pound was very very good back then against the euro in '03 as well


----------



## coffeechap

well i am pretty sure that deal doesnt exist anymore as prices over in germany, especially for mazzers is pretty much the same as over here. I was quoted 1300 euro for a mazzer kony electronic including delivery from germany, A1 coffee here do it for £900 plus vat. so cheaper here. The brassilia rr55OD is not really available here anymore and has been discontinued, but brassilia are rumoured to be firing up again under a different roof, so perhaps the rr55OD will become more readilly available here again.


----------



## painty

It was a good deal with the better exchange rate an all, something like £260 iirc? ESW BV in the Netherlands were pretty cheap too at the time.

That RR55OD looks a great grinder, CC. That's a better price for the Kony-E - haven't seen them here for less than £1200 before.


----------



## dwalsh1

painty said:


> I should have made clear this was in 2003.


That was donkeys years ago. I can't remember what happened 10 days ago


----------



## glevum

I can 2003-2005..... 1.50 Euro to the pound......holidaying in Italy like a king


----------



## bubbajvegas

2006,$1.98 to the pound,marrying the love of my life in Vegas and partying like a mofo


----------



## 4085

1981, Florida, Freddy Laker return flights Newcastle to Miami, ~£216, @ $2.32..........!!


----------



## coffeechap

Bubba you got married to a BOSCO and MYTHOS???????


----------



## bubbajvegas

coffeechap said:


> Bubba you got married to a BOSCO and MYTHOS???????


Missus says I might aswell have,loooool


----------

